# Big day today.



## The100road (Jan 17, 2019)

My wife and I welcomed our second boy into the world today. They are both doing great and we couldn’t be happier. I am so proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2019)

Congratulations !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 17, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Congratulations Stan!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 17, 2019)

Congrats!!!
Children are indeed a blessing from the Lord.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats! Remember these as the "good ol' days." Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats Stan! That’s a blessing upon you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 18, 2019)

Very cool. Congratulations

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats future woodmen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 18, 2019)

Congratulations buddy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2019)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2019)

That's a good looking boy Stan, Congratulations to all of y'all! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 18, 2019)

Congratulations to you and your family Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Congrats!!!
> Children are indeed a blessing from the Lord.



Congrats Stan!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats! He is already bright eyed and ready to go! Looks like he is flexing as well. LOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 18, 2019)

Love the photo of your older son looking at his brother. Congratulations to all of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 18, 2019)

AWESOME!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2019)

Stan, Congrats firstly. The second thing, be careful in posting the one baby picture, because if it is framed, the cropping will make that toe look like something else at first glance. Never mind, might be a great bragging point. Congrats...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 19, 2019)

Congrats!!
Great looking family! @ yer gonna be busy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. We get to go home today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 19, 2019)

Congrats!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

